# 1 Male, Monterey Bay, California, US



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

Country:
State/Region:
City/Town:
Number of rats:
I actually posted about this little guy earlier, and after a lot of thought, I really can't keep him, unfortunately.
Gender: Male
Age(s): 4-5 months?
Name(s):
Colours: black hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Long story. Here is my post about it: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6890.html
Temperament: He has not bit me, he is just very afraid. If you read the story, you'll understand why.
Medical problems: Not know, he definitely needs a trip to the vet.
Will the group be split:
Transport available: A short distance, if needed.
Preferred donation: He is free!
Other: If you read his story, you know that he is a special little case. So, if you feel like opening your rattie home to a precious little mentally scarred boy, today is your day. He really does deserve a good home after all he's been through.


----------

